# Bash passed his AKC S.T.A.R. Puppy test!



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Bash passed his AKC S.T.A.R. Puppy test today! I know the test is kind of easy, but still, I'm pretty proud!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Congrats

Any milestone is something to be proud of. I thought the same as you about it being easy. I just found out Apollo is the only pup in his class to pass the same test. The class started out with nine dogs and at the end of 8 weeks we were at 5 pups. I'm thinking how does one have a doggie drop out? But hey I guess it happens. Last week a 6 month old black GSD took his owner out when he was lunging at another GSD pup. I turn around and she is on the ground.....So I guess it's not as easy as we think


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks, llombardo! Yeah, there were a few dogs in our class that just disappeared a few weeks ago. The ones that stayed through the end all passed the test, though! Bash is our second dog ever, and we never really had the chance to do any of this stuff with Roxy, as she was fear aggressive and dog reactive when we adopted her at 2.5 years old, so it's all new to us! What a new world it is to be able to train a dog instead of having to modify behaviors! I'm just amazed at how quickly Bash learns everything. I can't wait to do more with him!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GypsyGhost said:


> Thanks, llombardo! Yeah, there were a few dogs in our class that just disappeared a few weeks ago. The ones that stayed through the end all passed the test, though! Bash is our second dog ever, and we never really had the chance to do any of this stuff with Roxy, as she was fear aggressive and dog reactive when we adopted her at 2.5 years old, so it's all new to us! What a new world it is to be able to train a dog instead of having to modify behaviors! I'm just amazed at how quickly Bash learns everything. I can't wait to do more with him!


Make sure you do. Don't stop now, it's only the beginning for you guys


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Yayyyyyy GO BASH!!!! So proud of him! He is going to have so much fun with nose work  I bet he was the best in his class, and go you guys for not dropping out! Haha


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats to you!

Are you a Reign fan?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> Congrats to you!
> 
> Are you a Reign fan?


Thanks! We started watching it after we got asked enough if Bash was named after the guy in that show, haha. We are fans now, but that is not where his name came from.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for the congratulations, Shade and Wick! Wick- He did better than the other puppies for some things (heeling- he could do that all day!) but the other puppies were all 9 months old, so some of them had more focus than Bash for some of the test. We can't wait for nose work!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GypsyGhost said:


> Thanks! We started watching it after we got asked enough if Bash was named after the guy in that show, haha. We are fans now, but that is not where his name came from.


Oh lol. I like the show and I love the name!


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Yay, congrats! I hope to achieve this milestone with Maya in the near future


----------



## MiaMia (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Bravo and congrats!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

J-Boo said:


> Yay, congrats! I hope to achieve this milestone with Maya in the near future


Thanks! I'm sure you and Maya will do great!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Congratulations. Rommel takes his test in 3 weeks and I hope he does as well as Bash.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks, Paladyn! I hope Rommel does well, too!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

:congratulations: Great job, both of you!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Go Bash!


----------

